

Seven Chapter Guide to E-mail Marketing for Startups - josephwesley
http://blog.getvero.com/email-marketing-guide/

======
mmanfrin
Man, that highlighter script is obnoxious. It is blocking view of the text for
a highlighted bit, and it just gets in the way of the compulsive text-
selecting that I know I'm not the only one to do.

~~~
dave5104
Yea, I'm sure there's a lot of good information here. But my initial reaction
was "holy crap, so busy, so much color, too much going on."

------
jackhammons
Awesome guide!

------
dalerus
Chapter 1 is 404ing.

